# Driving Concepts school at California Speedway on March 13th



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

Thought I'd pass on a Driving Concepts school at California Speedway on Thurs. March 13th leading up to Tech Fest West 2003.

There is a $70 discount for people registered for the Tech Fest. 

http://www.bmwclubla.org/techfestwest2003/


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Here's the link to the Schedule:

http://www.drivingconcepts.com/schedule.html

And here's the application:

http://www.drivingconcepts.com/application_menu.html

See you there. :bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Will Stuka be there going sideways?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Will Stuka be there going sideways?  *


Maybe - though Carl McGinn would not appreciate sideways driving and would definitely relegate Stuka to DFL ("D" For Life)! :lmao: :lmao:

Are you going Stuka???? :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm there doode.

I wonder if we (those of us who signed up to help organize the event) will be given free passes to the seminars, as well as the $75 discount at the DC event. If not, then it's still worth paying the $195 (8 WHOPPIN' MEALS!) and get the DC discount. :thumbup: 

In any case, time to start saving up vacation time man!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I need to look at the TechFest site and the costs but my issue is more likely saving up the money, not the vacation time, since it appears I currently have about 6.5 weeks of that.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I need to look at the TechFest site and the costs but my issue is more likely saving up the money, not the vacation time, since it appears I currently have about 6.5 weeks of that.  *


Solution: Sell some of your vacation time


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Solution: Sell some of your vacation time  *


Yeah, I wish.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I think I will be down with this event too...:thumbup: 

Btw Raffi, Andy "WRX" will be joining us too. :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> Btw Raffi, Andy "WRX" will be joining us too. :angel: *


Cool. :thumbup: I will sign up tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Wooo...wait a minute. 

$380 for one day?  I thought CCA organized a similar one for 1 weekend for $600 and we were b*tching about it. :dunno:



Raffi said:


> *Cool. :thumbup: I will sign up tomorrow. *


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Wooo...wait a minute.
> 
> $380 for one day?  I thought CCA organized a similar one for 1 weekend for $600 and we were b*tching about it. :dunno: *


  :violent: :flipoff: :flipoff: :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *$380 for one day? *


I hope that's not after the $70 discount.

Unfortunately, the rent at California Speedway is a lot higher than the other tracks in the area.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *I hope that's not after the $70 discount.
> 
> *


It is after the discount - it is $450 for non-TFW participants.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *It is after the discount - it is $450 for non-TFW participants.  *


How about TFW volunteers? 

$450 is still a good price for the size of Driving Concept's classes.


----------

